# 'Hoga.



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Went to 82 dam this morning. BEAUTIFUL day to be on a river, sun shining and a veritable heat wave going on.  Caught my biggest Steelhead so far. 

Started out using spawn sacs then changed over to Jig n' Maggots. Caught this gal on orange head/dark green eyes painted on, black body with a few strands of tinsel.










Many THANKS to Erie Outfitters Craig and all you OGF'ers for all you've taught me n' my son John.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice fish! That will be some good eatin. Hoping to get out tomorrow to take advantage of this heat wave. Might even be tshirt weather...


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Day 2...24 1/2" and a 19". Caught on orange jig with black feathers.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

furtherdownstream said:


> Where exactly is the Rt 82 dam to plug into Google maps for directions?


Where rt. 82 crosses the river


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Where exactly is the Rt 82 dam


Shhhh, don't tell him!

LOL! joking....

Rt82 in Brecksville. Parking lot off Riverview Road. Walk downstream on either
side. Dam is @ 1/8 mile downstream.
Right now, I don't think you can go past the dam due to some eagles nesting in the area.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Tell everyone. It will get so crowded no one will go there...lol


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

They have a large part of the river that is not to be waded or boated from Snowville Rd south to 82. Thats about 3 miles of river. website says till end of July!!! Ouch



creekcrawler said:


> Shhhh, don't tell him!
> 
> LOL! joking....
> 
> ...


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice fish. They look like they've been in there for awhile. Looked at the gorge dam on Sunday w/ Jigginfool. WAY TOO HIGH ... picture is from Akron side looking down a couple hundred feet away.


----------

